# dynamische IP-Adresse übermitteln - DynDNS



## PsychoCat (21. März 2006)

Hallo!

Ich weiß leider nicht genau ob das Thema hier am richtigen Platz ist, also im Zweifelsfall kann es gerne verschoben werden.

Nun zu meinem Problem: Ich möchte gerne sobald ich online gehe meine IP an einen Server übermitteln, so dass sie für andere User oder gar ein script auslesbar wird. In einem anderen Forum habe ich erfahren, dass das bei http://www.dyndns.org möglich wäre, aber leider nicht wie. Kennt sich da jemand mit aus?


----------



## Sinac (21. März 2006)

Du meldest dich an, wählst eine Domain, lädst dir den Client zum Update runter und fertig. Der Client übermittelt deine aktuelle IP Adresse an DynDns und ab dann zeigt deine Domain auf deine aktuelle IP.


----------



## PsychoCat (21. März 2006)

Achso so einfach hatte ich es mir nicht vorgestellt..
Ich habe den Updater jetzt installiert und es scheint auch zu funktionieren, aber scheinbar übermittelt der jetzt alle 5sec meine ip!? kann ich das nicht irgendwie einstellen, dass der das einmal macht, wenn ich online gehe und das programm dann beendet wird? :-(


----------



## Sinac (22. März 2006)

Musst du mal in den Einstellungen schauen ob du das runterstellen kannst. Ich weiß nicht welches OS du hast aber unter Linux trage ich den Client immer in die ip.up.local ein damit er bei der Einwahl aktualisiert, unter Windows geht das nicht denke ich.


----------



## gorim (23. März 2006)

Die 5s könnten aber auch das Intervall für die Überprüfung der IP-Adresse sein. Er kontrolliert dann alle 5s, ob sich die IP-Adresse geändert hat. Früher habe ich DeEnEs benutzt und dort war 10s eingetragen. Da gibts doch jede Menge Clients, oder? Nimm einen anderen, wenn die Beschreibung so schlecht ist.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## PsychoCat (25. März 2006)

hm ich find da nur den einen :-( 
aber ich will gar nicht, dass der alle x sec das überprüft, einmal am anfang reicht vollkommen, will da keine systemressourcen für verschwenden


----------



## gorim (26. März 2006)

Die meisten Clients sind wohl für Dauerverbindungen gedacht. Willst Du die Verbindung nicht ständig offen halten? Eine DSL-Verbindung wird normalerweise alle 24h getrennt.

Es gibt unter Third Party jede Menge Clients. Da wird doch einer dabei sein, den du brauchen kannst. Viel Spaß beim testen 

bis dann
gorim


----------



## PsychoCat (27. März 2006)

Genau das ist das Problem, die meisten sind dafür gedacht, aber das möchte ich eben nicht, ich mache meinen rechner nachts aus und möchte wenn ich online bin aber darunter erreichbar sein. Dazu muss die ip einmal abgeglichen werden wenn ich online gehe, danach bleibt die ja bis ich die verbindung trenne. "Third Party" ist eine Rubrik bei dyndns?


----------



## gorim (3. April 2006)

Sorry für die späte Antwort. Jede Menge Clients gibts hier:

http://www.dyndns.com/support/clients/third-party.html

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Xo-mate (3. April 2006)

Oder wenn du deine dynamische IP-Adresse auf einer Website angezeigt haben willst:
http://www.krifi-ware.de/downloads.htm - Das Programm DynIP. Aktualisiert deine IP, wenn sie sich geändert hat.


----------



## PsychoCat (4. April 2006)

ok danke, das letzte hab ich mir noch nicht angesehen, aber alles bisherige ist leider nicht, was ich suche, sondern das sind alles Programme, die permanent im Hintergrund laufen, wovon ich nicht sehr begeistert bin. also geht die Suche weiter..


----------



## Dr Dau (4. April 2006)

Hallo!

Also wenn Du einen Router hast, kannst Du diesen so einstellen dass er bei jeder Einwahl deine aktuelle IP an DynDNS.org übermittelt.
Alle mir bekannten Router die DynDNS (nennt sich meistens auch DDNS) unterstützen, unterstützen auch DynDNS.org.

Dennis hat hier mal ein TCP-Ping PHP Script gepostet.
Dieses liesse sich sicherlich so abändern, dass nichts mehr ausgefüllt werden muss und statt dessen einfach nur die IP angezeigt wird (wenn Du denn tatsächlich die IP brauchst, hängt halt vom Verwendungszweck ab).
Dieses setzt aber vorraus dass Dein Webhoster z.b. die PHP-Funktion _fsockopen()_ nicht deaktiviert hat.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

